

Compiling Ruby, RubyGems, and Rails on Snow Leopard - danbenjamin
http://hivelogic.com/articles/compiling-ruby-rubygems-and-rails-on-snow-leopard/

======
sant0sk1
I don't know why people advise others to splat their compiled 3rd party
software all over /usr/local when /opt is there specifically for that purpose.

Also, enabling pthread on 1.8 has some significant performance problems unless
you're using REE. For more reading on that:

[http://timetobleed.com/fix-a-bug-in-rubys-configurein-and-
ge...](http://timetobleed.com/fix-a-bug-in-rubys-configurein-and-
get-a-30-performance-boost/)

~~~
nudded
i don't see a difference between /opt and /usr/local , I just think it's a
matter of preference

~~~
sant0sk1
The difference is stuff installed in /opt is encapsulated inside its own
folder, whereas everything in /usr/local is shared (one bin dir, one lib dir,
etc).

So if I want to uninstall Ruby from /opt I do something like this:

    
    
        rm -rf /opt/ruby-1.8.7
    

To uninstall Ruby from /usr/local is a lot more work.

~~~
nudded
you could actually do the same in /usr/local. all you need to do is install
all packages to their own folder (eg /usr/local/custom/ruby-1.8.7) and then
symlink the binary to /usr/local/bin.

<http://github.com/mxcl/homebrew/tree/> is a package manager that tries to do
just that

~~~
tsally
Seems like you might as well do it in opt then, since it is far less common to
encapsulate things in folders in local.

------
mrinterweb
I have been fighting for hours trying to get the mysql gem installed for Ruby
1.9.1 on snow leopard. If anyone knows some helpful info for getting this to
work please help me. I have a thread running at:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1357997/snow-leopard-
ruby...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1357997/snow-leopard-
ruby-1-9-1-mysql-gem-huge-problems)

~~~
jballanc
<http://isitruby19.com/mysql>

